# What's the Best Type of Bedding?



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I use something similar to Carefresh. I prefer it over wood chips, but is there anything better than Carefresh that will help with odor?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

everyone wilol have there own ideas on the best bedding, smell doent bother me anymore, i keep mine of wood shavings (not dust) never had a problem, i use hat and some times shredded paper for nesting, but prefur hay.


----------



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

I use Kiln-Dried pine for my does, Alfalfa pellets for my bucks. And for another buck with bedding allergies I'm using corn cob. I have little to no odor using this method.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I just use newspaper and hay


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

I use kiln-dried pine for everyone.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

Does kiln-dried pine help with odor? And is it expensive?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Its the cheapest bedding that you can buy, and it does help with odor.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

Where can you purchase it?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Walmart, pet stores, horse tack stores and feed and seed stores. Most grocery stores carry small bags of it, but I always buy the super large bag because its cheaper that way and lasts a lot longer.

Edit: Make sure it says "kiln-dried" on the bag. Its usually pretty easy to find it on the bag. If you can't see that it says "kiln-dried" then don't buy it.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for your reply, I'll definitely look into it


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Chipsi is very good and it comes in different scents. Strawberry and Apple plus citrus. And you can buy it in different size bales and its compressed. Highly recommended.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I use simple wood shavings. the kind that is advertised for horses and small mammals.
Personally I wouldn't use scented bedding.
I find the smell unpleasant enough, and my sense of smell isn't nearly as good as the mices. I imagine apple or strawberry flavoured bedding is rather irritating for them.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I used to use aspen, and now I use sani-chips, which is a really finely-cut aspen, in teeny little squares. I don't have to use as much, because it's more absorbent, and it's really quite cheap. I'm still in the process of switching over to all glass bottles, but now when they chew through a plastic bottle, the leak doesn't completely flood the tank. The sani-chips absorb it nicely and then dry on top, so that my mice aren't wallowing in the filth they created for themselves.


----------

